# Gaming Thread



## cookiemonster (19 Nov 2019)

Seeing as there's music, tv and film threads I thought it's time to start a game thread.

Just started playing Death Stranded on PS4. The game does live up to the hype. Great story and beautifully shot.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCI396HyhbQ&has_verified=1


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2019)

So not roulette or blackjack?


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2019)

City of heroes
Old pc mmog that got closed but was kept alive on a private server which became public this year , they are now in negotiations with game producer to get a license to run it officially although they don't seem bothered about the unofficial server as they havent shut it down .
Play this when i get a bit of free time as i dont really watch tv


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> So not roulette or blackjack?



Er.... no.


----------



## Jody (19 Nov 2019)

Project Cars 2 is about the only game I play at the minute.


----------



## Rooster1 (19 Nov 2019)

Jody said:


> Project Cars 2


Me too!


----------



## Slick (19 Nov 2019)

More an Xbox man and really kinda gone off since I got the xbox 1, so much so, I still pull out the old 360 from time to time as the classic games were so much better on every level.


----------



## stephec (19 Nov 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> Er.... no.


British bulldog?


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2019)

Don't play any, but my son plays Project 2 Cars - Logitech G27 and all that guf and 3 screens (PC Gamer). Daughter has Xbox One and PS4 and Laptop. League of Legends on laptop, Minecraft and COD Xbox, more COD and Overwatch on PS4


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Nov 2019)

My relationship with gaming is a long and not particularly happy one. I don't want to go all "woe is me" on a thread about a hobby that can be very uplifting, cerebral, engaging and entertaining, but as with anything, moderation is the key. This is not a lesson I have internalised. 

Euro Truck Simulator and a podcast is a pretty great way to relax, though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Nov 2019)

Tom Clancy's The Devision, best game ive ever played.. It just keeps on getting better. 

Play as a 2 man team with my mate, just hpurs of great fun


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2019)

Much prefer board games like Munchkin, Settlers of Catan, etc.


----------



## Jody (20 Nov 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> Me too!


 and @fossyant 

It's a quality sim. https://www.stoopidchallenges.com if you fancy time trial challenges and they have a Monday night meet up for races on a closed server.


----------



## sight-pin (20 Nov 2019)

Xbox one, At the moment i'm into Fortnite, Gta 5 and Red dead redemption 2, although finding RD a bit disappointing TBH.
Also a few other games now an then.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Nov 2019)

Red Dead Redemption looks pretty good to me but I play on a PC and I haven't seen a PC version (if there is one). I've been watching somebody's playthrough on Youtube and it does seem ny kind of game.

Fallout 4 is the game I've been playing for ages. I'm on my third run through, choosing different options each time. I like the building side of it as well. I have several other games, like Skyrim, Call of Duty etc., but I keep coming back to Fallout. The online Fallout 76 doesn't appeal to me at all though.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> More an Xbox man and really kinda gone off since I got the xbox 1, so much so, I still pull out the old 360 from time to time as the classic games were so much better on every level.


I still haven't progressed to the Xbox (of any flavour)... I have a PS2 which I'll plug in occasionally and have a run around in San Andreas or play a round of Everybody's Golf ...but I'm far more likely to plug in the PS1 to play Driver and Driver 2 (both unbeaten classics) or my all time favourite Worms Armageddon for an evening of deathmatch.


----------



## sight-pin (20 Nov 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Red Dead Redemption looks pretty good to me but I play on a PC and I haven't seen a PC version (if there is one).



Yeah i'm pretty sure there is now PC version, i think i remember receiving an email from Rockstar about it.


----------



## lazybloke (20 Nov 2019)

A non-computer answer - i enjoyed 3 games of Cluedo on Sat evening; first time i've played in decades! What happened to Mrs White?

Very occasionally i'll play something electronic:
De Blob (wii) - love the music in that game
Sonic 2 (megadrive)
Ssx (ps2)
A bit of minecraft- networked with all the family (bunch of geeks)
And every few years i fire up some retro emulators and revisit some childhood games- 3d ant attack, chuckie egg, zalaga, and even a Level 9 "adventure" or two.


Edited to add: Tetris!


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Nov 2019)

sight-pin said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure there is now PC version, i think i remember receiving an email from Rockstar about it.


I'll have to check it out then.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2019)

Ah, forgot to add I do like my retro games, and built a 2 player retro cabinet last Christmas as a project. Runs off a small Intel i5 PC.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/building-a-retro-bar-top-arcade-machine.243112/post-5508608


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2019)

I can't take the stress of action games these days. I was made redundant years ago and spent a few weeks playing games like _Time Bandit_ on my old Atari ST for 12+ hours a day. I'd get myself so full of adrenaline that I could barely sleep.

I found _Lemmings _less stressful, though there were one or two levels with very tight timing that took me hundreds of attempts to complete.

These days I stick to slow games, puzzles, card games and the like. I play _Sudoku _and _Spider Solitaire_ most days. One I have got really into recently is _Palisade. _

I am writing some of my own puzzle games now. I'll post a link on the forum when I have some on Google Play. (They will only be for Android unless it looks worth my while to port any of them over to iOS, which realistically is unlikely, but it would be a nice problem to have if I am wrong!)


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I still haven't progressed to the Xbox (of any flavour)... I have a PS2 which I'll plug in occasionally and have a run around in San Andreas or play a round of Everybody's Golf ...but I'm far more likely to plug in the PS1 to play Driver and Driver 2 (both unbeaten classics) or my all time favourite Worms Armageddon for an evening of deathmatch.


The classics are by far the best.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2019)

I am addicted to Virtual Pool on the PC. I concentrate on the snooker game which is by far and away the most realistic sports sim I've ever played (Apart from the table running too fast). The various pool games are great too.

Can someone recommend a decent PC golf game (Not crazy golf or that sort of stuff)?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I am addicted to Virtual Pool on the PC. I concentrate on the snooker game which is by far and away the most realistic sports sim I've ever played (Apart from the table running too fast). The various pool games are great too.
> 
> *Can someone recommend a decent PC golf game (Not crazy golf or that sort of stuff)?*


The PGA series from EA Sports were always more a golf simulator than a game. Not sure if they still carry Tiger Wood's name. I've not played one since discovering Everybody's Golf 20 years ago... I much prefer the game... and avoid Outlaw Golf, the ability to jump in the buggy and mow down spectators for bonus points isn't exactly realistic


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> The classics are by far the best.


Yep. I still get occasionally tempted to buy a 360 and have a run around in GTA5 and Skyrim, but I know the novelty will quickly wear off and I'll go straight back the the PS1


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> The PGA series from EA Sports were always more a golf simulator than a game. Not sure if they still carry Tiger Wood's name. I've not played one since discovering Everybody's Golf 20 years ago... I much prefer the game... and avoid Outlaw Golf, the ability to jump in the buggy and mow down spectators for bonus points isn't exactly realistic


They dropped Tiger as soon as the scandal broke before briefly trying to replace him with Rory McIlroy then eventually giving up altogether with a name. Tiger was always going to be tough to replace.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (9 Dec 2019)

59 games on my Steam, but now only play a few

theFisher Online
Euro Truck Sim 2
American Truck Sim
DiRT4
Ori and the Blind Forest
Car Mechanic 2018

I was in a Virtual Trucking Company for ETS2 and ATS, but it got shut down. We will be reopening next year. We are a friendly community who have convoys just about every day, we join official events and events from other VTCs. We also join events have been featured on the TruckersMP website for VTCs. We also have members from the TruckersFM radio, and some TMP game mods.

Been cranking out achievements on ATS and ETS last week.

I'm learning Unity Game Engine as well as Blender, and Sketchup


----------



## Vantage (9 Dec 2019)

Years ago I build a fairly decent gaming PC and absolutely loved playing Test Drive Unlimited online. A bunch of us would meet up and have long drives around Hawaii. I'd built myself a cockpit around a G25 steering wheel and was the closest thing I'll ever get to real driving. I hate Atari for taking it offline 
These days I stick to GTA5. I don't know why. Its infuriating. I no longer have the reflexes to avoid being killed a billion times per session by little teenage brats on flying bikes. Meh.


----------



## Jody (9 Dec 2019)

TDU was a great game. Loved how you could just drive around the island and then flash another player for a race.


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Dec 2019)

DavidS said:


> I was in a Virtual Trucking Company for ETS2 and ATS, but it got shut down. We will be reopening next year. We are a friendly community who have convoys just about every day, we join official events and events from other VTCs. We also join events have been featured on the TruckersMP website for VTCs. We also have members from the TruckersFM radio, and some TMP game mods.
> 
> Been cranking out achievements on ATS and ETS last week.
> 
> I'm learning Unity Game Engine as well as Blender, and Sketchup


ETS2 is great. Also have ATS but I'd say that the killer feature that is missing is that there is no way to have a saved game that is shared between ETS2 and ATS. I don't want to start over in a shack with a massive loan when I have a thriving haulage business in Europe. 

I would have said that I'm not normally one for dry simulations either, but given that my most played games on Steam are Europa Universalis IV, Factorio and Space Engineers I'm pretty sure that's no longer the case.

Good work on the gamedev front, just learning or do you have a project in mind?



Vantage said:


> Years ago I build a fairly decent gaming PC and absolutely loved playing Test Drive Unlimited online. A bunch of us would meet up and have long drives around Hawaii. I'd built myself a cockpit around a G25 steering wheel and was the closest thing I'll ever get to real driving. I hate Atari for taking it offline


Yes, TDU with a steering wheel and pedals was excellent. Don't think I ever once played it online, just used to love going on extremely long drives. I found the sequel to be obnoxious - its terrible story just got in the way. One day my wheel started turning by itself when I wasn't playing anything, followed by a loud pop and the image of smoke pouring out of it and I never got round to replacing it.
The "The Crew" games are spiritual successors to TDU and if you can get past the initial storyline you are free to explore their compressed-but-still-massive version of the US, driving wherever you like.

Based upon both of your interests I can recommend My Summer Car, which is a very strange game indeed in which you are a Finnish teen in 1995 and are tasked with rebuilding a knackered old car from parts while not dying from thirst or hunger or being hit by a train at a level crossing. Janky but surprisingly detailed.


----------



## icowden (10 Dec 2019)

GTA5 I got bored with. Not enough humour for me. Read Dead 2 I absolutely loved. Best game I've ever played. It's more an interactive movie than a game in my opinion. Spiderman also very good. Am currently on Batman Arkham - Dark Knight which is OK but a bit obsessed with the batmobile IMHO.


----------



## FlyingCyclist (12 Dec 2019)

Edwardoka said:


> ETS2 is great. Also have ATS but I'd say that the killer feature that is missing is that there is no way to have a saved game that is shared between ETS2 and ATS. I don't want to start over in a shack with a massive loan when I have a thriving haulage business in Europe.
> 
> I would have said that I'm not normally one for dry simulations either, but given that my most played games on Steam are Europa Universalis IV, Factorio and Space Engineers I'm pretty sure that's no longer the case.
> 
> Good work on the gamedev front, just learning or do you have a project in mind?



Quite honestly it's easy to make money in both games without taking a loan. But they're easy to pay back. Just keep the to the longest deliveries and you'll be fine.

Quite honestly I haven't done much Unity. Becoming a little burnt out with gaming now


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2019)

Any thoughts on the Google Stadia ?


----------



## Andrew1971 (3 Jan 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4. One of the very few i can finish. I am finding new games too hard to bother with now.
Anyone else running Linux on laptop or desktop.
Andrew


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Jan 2020)

Andrew1971 said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn on PS4. One of the very few i can finish. I am finding new games too hard to bother with now.
> Anyone else running Linux on laptop or desktop.
> Andrew


Steam's support for Linux is pretty good these days, where Steam falls down Wine will catch most of the rest.

I had an old Linux laptop that could play some older games pretty well. The only reason I'm not on Linux right now on this machine is that the support isn't quite 100% there yet.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jan 2020)

For anyone interested in oldish school desktop gaming I can recommend gog.com 

Downloaded Dungeon Keeper today and I'm just as hooked now as I was when I first played it. There are a few other titles which caught my eye there too, but I reckon my fella might have a sense of humour failure if I bought them all.

Console wise, I'm a huge Nintendo and Sega fan. I've enjoyed some stuff on Playstation and Xbox but I've never felt they really built the same worlds as Mario and (to an admittedly lesser extent) Sonic. GTA comes closest I reckon, San Andreas in particular was an incredible game.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Jan 2020)

AndyRM said:


> Downloaded Dungeon Keeper today and I'm just as hooked now as I was when I first played it. There are a few other titles which caught my eye there too, but I reckon my fella might have a sense of humour failure if I bought them all.


What if I told you that the guy who does the voiceover on the Dungeon Keeper overworld map also does the voiceover for Peppa Pig's dad?

DK was a great game but having recently played through about 2/3rds of the campaign, it gets dreadfully tedious later on.
Games like Dwarf Fortress and Rimworld have taken the core idea and run off into the sunset.

I've been replaying Age of Empires 2 of late, which is still a thriving, well-balanced game and has had two remasters.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> What if I told you that the guy who does the voiceover on the Dungeon Keeper overworld map also does the voiceover for Peppa Pig's dad?
> 
> DK was a great game but having recently played through about 2/3rds of the campaign, it gets dreadfully tedious later on.
> Games like Dwarf Fortress and Rimworld have taken the core idea and run off into the sunset.
> ...



Bloody hell, I thought he sounded familiar! 

You're not wrong about it getting a bit tedious, and some of the Deeper Dungeons were, from memory, nigh on impossible. Thanks for the tip about Dwarf Fortress and Rimworld, they both look excellent.

Really like the Age of Empires series, saw a video for IV recently and it looks excellent. In a similar vein I enjoyed the Settlers games, II in particular, not much to look at but really fun to play.


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Mar 2020)

Peppa Pigs Dad, {voice thereof] is Freya Ridings Dad!!!

Which has nothing at all to do with this thread!

These days and on IMac I play, Forge of Empires, several years now. But on old PC I loved "Hitman" and Castle Wolfenstein, wish I could get them now. Never had a true games console. What would you recommend for a total beginner?


----------



## Edwardoka (6 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Peppa Pigs Dad, {voice thereof] is Freya Ridings Dad!!!
> 
> Which has nothing at all to do with this thread!
> 
> These days and on IMac I play, Forge of Empires, several years now. But on old PC I loved "Hitman" and Castle Wolfenstein, wish I could get them now. Never had a true games console. What would you recommend for a total beginner?


Asking "which console should I get" is likely to start a flamewar 
If you have children I'd recommend a Nintendo Switch but the PS4 seems to have a good lineup.

Alternatively, you'd be surprised at what games you can get that you can play on Macs.

While their Mac library isn't as comprehensive as their Windows library is, Steam ( https://store.steampowered.com/ ) has a decent selection of games that run natively on Macs.

GOG ( https://www.gog.com/ ) has a good selection of games both old and new (it's where I got Dungeon Keeper from), some with native Mac versions, some that use a program called DOSBox to get ancient games to run on modern systems (this will let you run them on a Mac with no configuration).

Finally, if you don't mind doing a bit of reading and getting your hands dirty you can often run Windows games using Wine ( https://www.winehq.org/ ) although it's not 100% guaranteed that a game will work, but they maintain a database of games that do work with test results for different operating systems.

I tend to have more success using Wine to run games I got from GOG than those I get from Steam because GOG puts work in to ensure that older games that are prone to compatibility issues can run on modern systems, which seems to help.


----------

